# 1985 Ritchey Annapurna 0A21



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Also posted in the 'Offical (Tom) Ritchey Picture Thread'.

Here: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...hey-picture-thread-339306-13.html#post8529031

According to the literature it is a late 1985. Serial number 0A21

I just picked this up and just finished cleaning it.

As far as I can tell it has not been touched since new, looks 100% original.

None of the bolts seem to have been touched on any of the components. It might even have the some molecules of 1985 air in the tyres. 

The rims are painted with the same colour as the frame and that appears to be original.

According to the vendor it was not ridden very much at all. He was the second owner and has had it for about a year but just kept it in storage. It was originally bought in CA by a woman who owned it for 25 years.

There are some storage marks to the paint on the top tube but otherwise it is in near perfect condition.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I guess we know who BDBIN'ed it now. 

Would have been exciting to watch that auction play out...but I hope you got it for a number that left the seller leaving money on the table!


Seat is lookin' a little low there...you sure that thing fits you?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Badass!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> you sure that thing fits you?


The classic predatorial question! 

Beauty of a bike. Nice work landing it. Let me know if you want to trade for a 21".

I guess I should be flattered that the seller plagiarized my words in his description.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Sick!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I guess I should be flattered that the seller plagiarized my words in his description.


Which part? The fondling part? 



> 1983 Tom Ritchey Annapurna
> 
> Mountain Bike All Original
> 
> ...


Excellent pick up!!! Still amazed and love the new pictures.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I think he hoped it would sell privately. He is a very nice guy.

It wasn't cheap, it was within driving distance and once I saw it in person I had to put it in my car. 

It is a tad large for me. It would be really nice if it was 19 like my others. But figured I wouldn't find another like this for a long while and I am getting really old.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

That's....amazing. Totally mint, the covers on the brake levers are a nice touch. The wheelset is off the charts! I always wonder about the original owners of bikes like this, and the original motivation behind the purchase. 

Congrats on getting it! I didn't even see the auction.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I hate you. Man, nothing like that ever happens on the East coast. I don't think any of those ever even made it out here. 

If 19 is what you need, then that one is my size. You ever need a kidney, lung, first born (actually have a 17 year old I'd love to trade currently) or something, drop me a line. I'd love to show that thing some roots, rocks and such....

Great pick up.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wowzer......
Now I have to go back and stare at Double Centuries Annapurna again to see which one gets my vote for best bike posted this year. 

Amazing bike...
Enjoy!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice bike!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Wowzer......
> Now I have to go back and stare at Double Centuries Annapurna again to see which one gets my vote for best bike posted this year.
> 
> Amazing bike...
> Enjoy!


This one is really cool. Not that DC's isn't great, but I like this one a lot.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> This one is really cool. Not that DC's isn't great, but I like this one a lot.


DC needs a break: he crosses the sierras on a classic hisorical 80s Salsa.. then someone else does it on a singlespeed 40 lb Klunker, same day. 
He finds a beautifull Anapurna.. next a mint Anapurna, practically NOS, is posted. 
It's twilight zone, man.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

the rims are a nice touch


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

It doesn't get much better than that. Are you sure you don't have a time machine? 

Beautiful machine.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

freakin' sweet


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

HFS!


Beautiful!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Which part? The fondling part?
> 
> Excellent pick up!!! Still amazed and love the new pictures.


haha. yeah, just that first little blurb there. I fondle my annapurna lugs at least once a week.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I hate you.


For some reason, that cracked me up big time, MCS. Thanks for that. What a cool time-casule bike. Glad it's in good hands. Ride it lots, and make you and the bike happy.

D


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks to all for the positive comments and questions.

Here are some detail photos..as requested.

Comments/Questions I have, any help would be appreciated.

1. I noticed that none of the cables ever had cable ends installed on them. Is that odd or was that the practice at that time? They seem to be just have solder on the ends. 

2. I really like the brake boss shape on the Annapurna. Is that the only Ritchey model that had them shaped like this? They match front and rear.

3. I notice that sometimes the decal location and even the absence of decals on Ritcheys. For example, this bike has no downtube decal and never did. My Supercomp has one top tube SuperComp decal on the non-drive side. I have seen many different variations of this. Any thoughts?

>
>


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jesus freaking christ. It's way cleaner than I imagined. wall hanger for you then?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya...so clean. Well thought out build.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> jesus freaking christ. It's way cleaner than I imagined. wall hanger for you then?


Yep, those pads look unused, and the rims look like the pads have barely touched them. It's been in a time capsule for sure!!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> jesus freaking christ. It's way cleaner than I imagined. wall hanger for you then?


The rain stopped for a few minutes and the sun was almost out, so I just came back from a short first off road ride at a local wooded dirt track. It feels very nice.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

quick sidetrack: why are some early rack mounts the simple style and others the barrel shaped ones?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Cable ends were routinely soldered at the MountainBikes shop. That way you can thread them through the teensy Mafac brake yoke drilling without fraying. And while you're soldering the ends of the brake cables, made right there in the shop, you might as well do the shifter cables too.

My bike looked a lot like that one, before I rode the heck out of it. I had the other type of rack bosses, and I had fronts put on also.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

mmm nice battle scars...

...the only thing on mine were coffee stains and paint scrapes from leaning against parking meters.  Certainly not anywhere near as much character.


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

beautiful bike ! Totally jealous.....being poor sucks !


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet!:thumbsup: An Annapurna is one of my grail bikes, but I could probably troll Ebay for the rest of my life and not find one.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Sweet find Rocco!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a bike w/ those brake bosses..


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> I have a bike w/ those brake bosses..


I think he means the brazing around them


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

The Holy Grail of Ritchey's. That is one killer bike, and the condition blows me away.
I would ride the snot out of it and add your own battle scars. Great score! :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Good timing for a new round of pics  (hint hint)


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

New Brakes 

I found an NOS set of Mathauser brakes pads and put them on this morning. They look nice and stop very well. Of course I kept the originals.


----------

